# just be disabled theory



## Alibaba69 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## wasted (Sep 19, 2020)

0


----------



## St. Wristcel (Sep 19, 2020)

I would beat the shit out of her “husband“ in Minecraft and take her over.


----------



## SoyGune (Sep 20, 2020)

wasted said:


> 0


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Sep 20, 2020)

Just be disabled is actually legit, don't underestimate the power of social status and pitymaxx


----------



## Tony (Sep 20, 2020)

just be disebled theory


----------



## EckhartTollemaxx (Sep 20, 2020)

Just be the target of virtue signalling while she takes miles of chad cock theory.

Miring moneymaxx tho.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 20, 2020)

I've seen this example posted here all the time. First, you don't know if he is rich, high status. Second, he might be betabuxx. Third, even if he is none of the ones listed, it doesnt debunk the blackpill as the blackpill is a general rule, not something that everyone follows. His wife probably cheats on him too.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Sep 20, 2020)

u need rotation
1 p is not enough
min 10 to truely live


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> I've seen this example posted here all the time. First, you don't know if he is dark triad, rich, high status. Second, he might be betabuxx. Third, even if he is none of the ones listed, it doesnt debunk the blackpill as the blackpill is a general rule, not something that everyone follows.


Nigga how can a disable guy be dark triad.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 20, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Nigga how can a disable guy be dark triad.


idk tbh. I was just saying good qualities. Only after I posted was I like, oh shit? How can he be dark triad?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Sep 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> idk tbh. I was just saying good qualities. Only after I posted was I like, oh shit? How can he be dark triad?


Its an anomaly. Most people won't admit it, but sometimes there is something that just doesn't follow the rules.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 20, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Its an anomaly. Most people won't admit it, but sometimes there is something that just doesn't follow the rules.


Yeah. Like it's never really over. But the chance of getting fucked when your really ugly is like 0.001% which is why it's basically over for them.


----------



## Deleted member 6341 (Sep 20, 2020)

*"She cheats on him with chad bro!"* I hate MGTOW incel retards, easiest cope I don't know how you can lack intelligence. Claiming most women in relationships are cheaters is cope and an excuse for inceldom. It's insane how many people here bully him and think they're better than him, but in real life they would kill for an average white girl. Being in a relationship means he has more SMV than all the bitter incels combined.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 20, 2020)

Chineseguyslefort said:


> *"She cheats on him with chad bro!"* I hate MGTOW incel retards, easiest cope I don't know how you can lack intelligence. Claiming most women in relationships are cheaters is cope and an excuse for inceldom. It's insane how many people here bully him and think they're better than him, but in real life they would kill for an average white girl. Being in a relationship means he has more SMV than all the bitter incels combined.



I said “probably”. Not 100% certain of course. Plus we don't know what happens in their relationship off-screen.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Sep 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> Yeah. Like it's never really over. But the chance of getting fucked when your really ugly is like 0.001% which is why it's basically over for them.


man fucking finally,someone gets it.the psl autistic faggots are always coping with betabuxx money/statusmaxx and shit like that without even considering it could just be an anomaly.its like they cant believe a non chad gets laid let alone subhumans.i see this shit daily in college where normies and few subhuman have very smashable girlfriends and they arent getting cheated on.i have come to peace with the fact that the blackpill is the rule and bluepill propaganda is absolute bullshit,but there can be exeptions


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 20, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Nigga how can a disable guy be dark triad.


lie to her about how many miles i've ridden on my wheelchair


----------



## Pillarman (Sep 20, 2020)

Mirin 1 million IQ mastermind mogger, this is the power of brainwashing


----------



## Alibaba69 (Sep 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> I've seen this example posted here all the time. First, you don't know if he is rich, high status. Second, he might be betabuxx. Third, even if he is none of the ones listed, it doesnt debunk the blackpill as the blackpill is a general rule, not something that everyone follows. His wife probably cheats on him too.


he's not rich, and only high status cuz he's a subhuman with a gf

have u considered that it's just a rare occurrence?


----------



## Mr.cope (Sep 20, 2020)

This is like his 7th gf


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Sep 20, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Nigga how can a disable guy be dark triad.


Jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba69 said:


> he's not rich, and only high status cuz he's a subhuman with a gf
> 
> have u considered that it's just a rare occurrence?





Proex said:


> I said “probably”. Not 100% certain of course. Plus we don't know what happens in their relationship off-screen.


Yes. But we don't know if he is rich or high-status, but if he isn't, it becomes even rarer for those situations to happen.


----------



## maxmendietta (Sep 20, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> Mirin 1 million IQ mastermind mogger, this is the power of brainwashing


cope he came out retarded in every sense and shes pityfucking him


----------



## Alibaba69 (Sep 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> Yes. But we don't know if he is rich or high-status, but if he isn't, it becomes even rarer for those situations to happen.


he's not rich or high status you retard everyone knows except you


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba69 said:


> he's not rich or high status you retard everyone knows except you


Doesnt matter lmao. Where else do you see shit like that happen? His situation is a 0.00001%.


----------



## Alibaba69 (Sep 20, 2020)

Proex said:


> Doesnt matter lmao. Where else do you see shit like that happen? His situation is a 0.00001%.


thats the point, he's lucky af and they are having kids soon


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba69 said:


> thats the point, he's lucky af and they are having kids soon


Thats why I said


Proex said:


> Yes. But we don't know if he is rich or high-status, but if he isn't, *it becomes even rarer for those situations to happen.*


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 20, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> man fucking finally,someone gets it.the psl autistic faggots are always coping with betabuxx money/statusmaxx and shit like that without even considering it could just be an anomaly.its like they cant believe a non chad gets laid let alone subhumans.i see this shit daily in college where normies and few subhuman have very smashable girlfriends and they arent getting cheated on.i have come to peace with the fact that the blackpill is the rule and bluepill propaganda is absolute bullshit,but there can be exeptions


if you arent one of us than why are u in here faggot?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Sep 20, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> if you arent one of us than why are u in here faggot?


stfu you fucking faggot im just high iq enough to properly understand blackpill without being an extreme retard.blackpill is true but you faggots take everything too fucking seriously.if a normie has a stacy girlfriend she isnt always cheating you low iq dog.take and understand the rule but also accept the exeptions.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Sep 20, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> if you arent one of us than why are u in here faggot?


also just fucking lol if you are calling everyone here a psl autist.some faggots in here arent deluded and dont cope with "oh shit betabuxx" "no chad = death"


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Sep 20, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> I would beat the shit out of her “husband“ in Minecraft and take her over.


based darktriadcel


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Sep 20, 2020)

Alibaba69 said:


>




He is a skull mogger with a massive chin.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 20, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> also just fucking lol if you are calling everyone here a psl autist.some faggots in here arent deluded and dont cope with "oh shit betabuxx" "no chad = death"


okay bluecel
no one is immune to the blackpill u retard
people who usually call themselves high iq usually have -1 iq


----------



## SpiritAnimal (Sep 20, 2020)

Could be a friend for all we know.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Sep 20, 2020)

Virtue signalling gone wayyyy too far.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Sep 20, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> okay bluecel
> no one is immune to the blackpill u retard
> people who usually call themselves high iq usually have -1 iq


i have -1 iq and +1 new faggot that is barking for me.keep coping with betabuxx and trying so hard to explain why few subhumans get laid and you dont, you fucking faggot.meanwhile the subhuman was able to overcome the biggest difficulty in dating( which is psl and hypergamy)and is getting laid


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 20, 2020)

johncruz12345 said:


> Nigga how can a disable guy be dark triad.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 20, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> i have -1 iq and +1 new faggot that is barking for me.keep coping with betabuxx and trying so hard to explain why few subhumans get laid and you dont, you fucking faggot.meanwhile the subhuman was able to overcome the biggest difficulty in dating( which is psl and hypergamy)and is getting laid


ur a retard shes cheating on him behind the scenes bluecell
no one is immune to the blackpill 
200000000iq bluecel dropping some nuclear knowledge


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Sep 20, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> ur a retard shes cheating on him behind the scenes bluecell
> no one is immune to the blackpill
> 200000000iq bluecel dropping some nuclear knowledge


go outside you rotting faggot and see for yourself.a bunch of normies with girlfriends.even if she was cheating i dont give a fuck and i dont think he should either, he is smashing a pretty cute woman in his conditions so thats already a fatter W than your rotting-faggot ass will ever hold


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 20, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> go outside you rotting faggot and see for yourself.a bunch of normies with girlfriends.even if she was cheating i dont give a fuck and i dont think he should either, he is smashing a pretty cute woman in his conditions so thats already a fatter W than your rotting-faggot ass will ever hold


u joined jan 11 and you already have 500 posts. ur omega retarded check stats most marrieges arent happy u retard.
imagine if not caring if ur gf is cheating. 
@kanjid
cuckold spotted


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Sep 20, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> u joined jan 11 and you already have 500 posts. ur omega retarded check stats most marrieges arent happy u retard.
> imagine if not caring if ur gf is cheating.
> @kanjid
> cuckold spotted


bitch im saying i wouldnt care if i was him.do you even see him you retard?how can he afford to care you dog?keep calling mods you submissive hoe.about joining and posts i stopped school and everything cause of corona.school was already over in march and i was bored as hell.besides how is that your problem?tomorrow school restarts and you probably wont see me for a very long while.keep coping bro, this dude won the lottery.even normies struggle these days and here he is with this woman


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Sep 20, 2020)

St. Wristcel said:


> I would beat the shit out of her “husband“ in Minecraft and take her over.


----------



## Hades (Sep 20, 2020)

*This is probably a genius moneymaxxing scheme. They pretend to date each other on camera because they know retards will eat it up. Then they go home to their separate beds at night with boatloads of cash.*


----------



## rydofx (Sep 20, 2020)

chick is more than ideal for 99% of users


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Sep 20, 2020)

Moral of the story : it’s better to be a 0 psl disabledcel than a 3 psl low tier normie ngl ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Sep 20, 2020)

maxmendietta said:


> cope he came out retarded in every sense and shes pityfucking him



She’s looking for attention. How the hell can he get an erection to begin with? I’m pretty sure this guy is as asexual as god.


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Sep 20, 2020)

FOMO

novelty-seeking behavior

"I will prove you wrong. Right here, right now." mentality and reverse psychology


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 20, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> bitch im saying i wouldnt care if i was him.do you even see him you retard?how can he afford to care you dog?keep calling mods you submissive hoe.about joining and posts i stopped school and everything cause of corona.school was already over in march and i was bored as hell.besides how is that your problem?tomorrow school restarts and you probably wont see me for a very long while.keep coping bro, this dude won the lottery.even normies struggle these days and here he is with this woman


yeah u wouldnt care being cuckolded 
lifes sad.
so what if theres corona?
u still cant do anything productive?


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Sep 21, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> yeah u wouldnt care being cuckolded
> lifes sad.
> so what if theres corona?
> u still cant do anything productive?


you still dont get the point.you gotta know your place in life this dude is lucky as fuck to have her.obviously it would suck if she cheated but even if she did there wouldnt be anything he could do about it and it would be a huge loss cause he aint getting that lucky again and i would imagine he would forgive her for that reason alone.me personally since im not in his situation i wouldnt accept it as im not subhuman and i could get another girlfriend,but again this isnt about me or you this is about HIM.as for corona its none of your damn business what i did you fucking faggot but it is what it is this place is funny so i spent few minutes per day here and i decided to reply to some stuff and even found some based people but first months i joined i had no posts its just recently as i said before.worry about yourself tho you subhuman faggot the way you speak i can clearly tell you are an annoying oldcel


----------



## Patrick Baitman (Sep 21, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> ridden on my wheelchair


When your wheelchair has Michelin tiers






Spoiler



volcel if you're not Michelin tier wheelchair maxxing


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Sep 21, 2020)

Patrick Baitman said:


> When your wheelchair has Michelin tiers
> View attachment 683223
> 
> 
> ...


fwhr mogger


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 21, 2020)

Zakkr01_ita said:


> you still dont get the point.you gotta know your place in life this dude is lucky as fuck to have her.obviously it would suck if she cheated but even if she did there wouldnt be anything he could do about it and it would be a huge loss cause he aint getting that lucky again and i would imagine he would forgive her for that reason alone.me personally since im not in his situation i wouldnt accept it as im not subhuman and i could get another girlfriend,but again this isnt about me or you this is about HIM.as for corona its none of your damn business what i did you fucking faggot but it is what it is this place is funny so i spent few minutes per day here and i decided to reply to some stuff and even found some based people but first months i joined i had no posts its just recently as i said before.worry about yourself tho you subhuman faggot the way you speak i can clearly tell you are an annoying oldcel


I’m not reading essays u barking Redditor


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Sep 21, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> I’m not reading essays u barking Redditor







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Gonthar (Sep 21, 2020)

He's a multimillionaire motivational speaker, so rich + status, his career also allows him to travel a lot and many opportunities to naturally meet people, the average disabled guy just rots at home.
There was another famous disabled speaker, Sean Stephenson, even richer than this one and also married, he died in mysterious circumstances after falling from his wheel chair, I wouldn't be surprised if his wife helped him a little, to inherit his fortune.


----------



## Deleted member 4696 (Sep 21, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> He's a multimillionaire motivational speaker, so rich + status, his career also allows him to travel a lot and many opportunities to naturally meet people, the average disabled guy just rots at home.
> There was another famous disabled speaker, Sean Stephenson, even richer than this one and also married, he died in mysterious circumstances after falling from his wheel chair, I wouldn't be surprised if his wife helped him a little, to inherit his fortune.


brutal evil bitchpill


----------

